# Commencal meta am v4 - 2015



## Bakuu (22. März 2015)

Hi, würd mir gern ein neues all Mountain für die kommende Saison zulegen. Leider benötige ich etwas Hilfe da ich mit Commencal noch keine Erfahrung gesammelt habe. Fahre momentan das Cube fritzz 180Hpa Race 26".

Was haltet ihr allgemein von Commencal bzw vom neuen Commencal Meta AM V4 Origin Plus 2015


----------



## DocThrasher (22. März 2015)

Schau mal:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/meta-v4-pre-order.738835/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-Hattman (26. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir letzte Woche ein Commencal Meta AM V4 bestellt. Die Gabel ist eine Marzocchi CR350.
Als ich das Bike aus dem Versandkarton geholt folgendes:

Die Schutzpappe war ziemlich mit Öl vollgesaugt..sieht Foto




Ist das nicht etwas viel Öl, welches dort ausgelaufen ist?

Nach vollständiger Montage kann ich nur sagen, die Gabel arbeitet gut...
Muss ich mir trotzdem Sorgen machen..?

Habe leider nicht soviel Erfahrung mit sowas, ist das normal bzw. kann sowas passieren und ignoriert werden?

Bitte um eure Hilfe/Meinung!


----------



## DocThrasher (28. Oktober 2015)

Hi,

nunjaaaaa ... könnte evtl. auch aus der Bremse kommen? Ist nicht wenig ... Frag doch einfach mal nach?! 
Sicherlich  haste das schon selbst herausgefunden, aber für andere:  


*Cosmic Sports GmbH*
Leyher Strasse 47
90763 Fürth

Tel: +49 911 310755 0
Fax: +49 911 31075555
[email protected]

*Commencal Support:*

Customer service
[email protected]
Phone (+376) 73 74 93


----------



## MightyMike (5. November 2015)

Guckst du hier ! Meins


----------

